# Pi$$ed with my billing company



## TallAdam85 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello to everyone once again, hope all is well  and your ready for Adam to start complaining. The reason that I started to use a billing company was that I was hoping to have one less thing to do. So far they have not been living up to what they said they where. It is currently the 10th of June and payments are due on the first of the month and the billing company still has not deposited the money in my account. 2nd I have no clue who has paid for the month of June and who has not. So why am i giving them some of my money? I have emailed them a few mins ago and hope to get a reply when I wake up. I am thinking of just using this company till the end of the month since all of my students are paid, here where you guys come in what soft wear should I buy like Quickens or what program to make invoices and records because I am about to drop the current company.


----------



## PEP-REP (Jun 10, 2008)

TallAdam85 said:


> Hello to everyone once again, hope all is well and your ready for Adam to start complaining. The reason that I started to use a billing company was that I was hoping to have one less thing to do. So far they have not been living up to what they said they where. It is currently the 10th of June and payments are due on the first of the month and the billing company still has not deposited the money in my account. 2nd I have no clue who has paid for the month of June and who has not. So why am i giving them some of my money? I have emailed them a few mins ago and hope to get a reply when I wake up. I am thinking of just using this company till the end of the month since all of my students are paid, here where you guys come in what soft wear should I buy like Quickens or what program to make invoices and records because I am about to drop the current company.


 
That is terrible to hear. As a martial arts advisor with a large billing company.. I hate to here stories like this. Hope all works out for you! Having a good billing company is very important for many reasons and can help in many ways.

Glenn


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 10, 2008)

How do your students feel about the use of a Billing Company?

I can definately see many pros and cons to having a billing company, but I'm curious about the response from those who have to use it.

My major complaint when I dealt with a Dojang that had one was that there was no personal attention from the studio owner.  If I had an issue or problem, I could not address him directly, it was handled over the phone with someone whom I did not know and that personal relationship couldn't be taken into account.

I can see these companies being a great thing for a studio owner, but a nuisance for the students.  I personally prefer to just give a check to my instructor.

I would recommend Peachtree in terms of accounting software, but that suite may be a bit much...depends on the size of your operation I suppose.


----------



## PEP-REP (Jun 10, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> How do your students feel about the use of a Billing Company?
> 
> I can definately see many pros and cons to having a billing company, but I'm curious about the response from those who have to use it.
> 
> ...


 
I have to say using a billing company ( I have used same one for 14years now) Is all in how you inform your student. Now granted the billing company must be very professional and it is a sad to know that some are not.

In 14 years of using my billing company I have had less than 3 or 4 issues with students and the billing company . They all were just misunderstanding at that and once the student was talked to by the school there was no issue anymore.

Using the billing company allows myself and my staff to concentrate 100% on the martial arts and not the billing side. With a good billing company the PRO's far out weigh any CON ... IMO

Just me experience.

Glenn


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jun 13, 2008)

More fun with the billing company. Today I was planned to have training on there soft wear today from 1 to 2 pm they forgot and i had to call them about it, next they are charing 10 dollar fees to some of my students who do not get EFT. Witch they never told me about when i joined. Next a few of the parents are not happy with this billing company also.
I had to go out tell the parents to pay for the month but when i told the billing company I collected the check they said there still taking out there precent, why i did all the work. Now if anyone can help me out email me Adam@adamlux.com a good billing company or a good program to by to do in house bulling because i am close to dropping my current billing company!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 13, 2008)

It sounds to me like a BIG no brainer.  You are paying for a service, they are not providing.  My personal opinion, with my dealings in business and contracting, you are doing a disservice by NOT dropping them.  Injustices and bad service like this perpetuate by people not taking action.

Even if it means collecting checks and using excel for a few months, I'd drop them IMMEDIATELY.  It sounds like you're already on the verge of losing students.  Demanding that people use EFT and _charing?_  Missing an appointment??  Charging their percentage when they didnt' do their job???  These are not standard and you don't deserve it.

Drop them!

Honestly, you can build an accounting spreadsheet in Excel in a few minutes and do a better job.  I hope that someone has a better software suite or billing company for you, but keeping them seems to be eliminating any of the positive things they may have provided.


----------

